# Large tanks in Brooklyn



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone knows any sources for 6 foot tanks in Brooklyn. I'm moving to the area in June and have no idea where to even begin looking. I've considered ordering from glasscages but things seem a little steep, and I'm hoping a local place will deliver.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

Look for a local reef club, there will likely be a list of sponsors. Also used tanks.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

are you looking for a local store or looking to get something custome made?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Where in Brooklyn are you moving to?


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Julio said:


> are you looking for a local store or looking to get something custome made?



Sort of both, to be honest. Just looking for suggestions at this point. For instance, if someone had a similar question and were to tell me they were moving to Metro Detroit, I could tell them, "Hey, go to Jan's Tropicals near Taylor - the prices on tanks can't be beat and the owner will hand make you a great stand for very little money"

Ideally, I'm looking for a 6' 240 with two center overflows and a 4 foot 90 or 120 gallon tank. It's technically for water and non amphibian swimmy things but I figured I would ask here since there tends to be a lot of crossover.




> Where in Brooklyn are you moving to?


15th Av and 68th Street in Bensonhurst.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

15th Av and 68th Street in Bensonhurst.[/QUOTE said:


> Glad to hear you found a place. We will have to grab a beer when you get settled.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

JeremyHuff said:


> Glad to hear you found a place. We will have to grab a beer when you get settled.


Thanks! We were happy to be able to get a good place with an easygoing landlord - she lived there up until a few weeks ago, and is leaving all her furniture for us to do whatever with. Three car driveway included in the rent too! Couldn't be happier. Moving out there June 8th!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well there is glass aquariums in BK i think they are on Flatbush, i have not been there in a long time, but you can ck with the local aquarium clubs through Reef Central Online Community thre are many in Long Island as well.


----------



## triton (Aug 6, 2009)

good luck in besonhurst....

hope you like diverity....lol

and the subway systems...lol


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

triton said:


> good luck in besonhurst....
> 
> hope you like diverity....lol
> 
> and the subway systems...lol


Diversity is what I study. Geographic isolation excites me. 

It's really not that "bad" - I'm not really that interested in the community, as long as it's safe. I am going to be stretched thin between being in Manhattan and on Staten Island - that's the main thing I'm not looking forward to - 3K a year in tolls. Guh.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well if you are coming here for work and its gonna cost you 3k a year in tolls then the company shoul pay for it.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Julio said:


> well if you are coming here for work and its gonna cost you 3k a year in tolls then the company shoul pay for it.



They pay for it in my stipend, I guess.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Ferry is free, although it might crash...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

JeremyHuff said:


> Ferry is free, although it might crash...


LOL, my friend's uncle crashed it the first time a few years back.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Julio said:


> LOL, my friend's uncle crashed it the first time a few years back.


Didn't he get jail time eventually?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

not sure, i will have to ask him, but i think he did.


----------

